# Game thread, Bulls vs Grizzles, 7 pm, March 17, Memphis ,WGN SS



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> The Chicago Bulls are finding ways to win, even if they aren't playing their best.
> 
> The Bulls look to extend their winning streak to five games and lay another blowout on the NBA's worst team when they visit the Memphis Grizzlies on Saturday.
> 
> ...


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>39 - 28 (.582)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>25 - 8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>14 - 20</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Memphis Grizzlies </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>16 - 50 (.242)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Fifth, Southwest</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>11 - 22</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>5 - 28</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>98.7</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>94.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.458</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.435</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.7</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>100.9</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>106.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.461</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.485</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>39.2</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.7</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>67</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>67</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>65</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>63</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>64</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>57</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>58</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>46</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>41</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>60</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>46</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gasol, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>43</TD><TD class=inTxt>20.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Miller, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>66</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Atkins, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>60</TD><TD class=inTxt>13.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Warrick, H</TD><TD class=inTxt>66</TD><TD class=inTxt>12.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gay, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>66</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Swift, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>38</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Stoudamire, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>60</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jones, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>62</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Lowry, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>10</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Roberts, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Johnson, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>44</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Cardinal, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Kinsey, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>32</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Harrington, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>14</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Padgett, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Tony Barone</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

http://www.nba.com/games/20070317/CHIMEM/preview.html

The Green uniforms will be used tonight, too, so don't be fooled when you turn WGN.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Bulls glad they didn't deal Deng



> Luol Deng winced, and not because two jammed fingers on his shooting hand forced him to leave Friday's practice early.
> 
> "I knew somebody was going to ask that," Deng said, a pained expression on his face.
> 
> ...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm impressed with Wayne Larrivee. He did 4 NCAA basketball games on radio in chicago and he's in memphis doing the Bulls game. He's got two more games tommorow back in Chicago


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Scott Skiles, stop treating this like a damn exhibition game. Play the good players. Gordon looked pissed walking off the court when they were losing. Your going to lose this game if you don't treat the other team with respect, Scott Skiles you ****ing idiot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That was a crappy way to end the quarter


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey, what do you know!!! P.J. goes out, Mike Miller start's hitting threes, Bulls can't rebound, Bulls can't run an offense, no leadership on the court besides Griff. Skiles is too stubborn. Oh yeah, we were up 1 when P.J. left, now were down 10. Great!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney's got nothing. He can't finish if his life depended on it. 3 chances and all blocked.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

UGH...17 points in the 1st qtr against the worst defensive team imagineable. 

I know we're on a winning streak but Bulls haven't played a good game since beating Orlando 9 days ago.

GORDON too hasn't looked himself lately. Takes nothing but spot up jump shots and doesn't make those at a high % either.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Can we please BOX-OUT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OMG Sweetney dunked. it was 3 on 1 and if he blew that he should be benched for a month.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Sweets must be one of the worst, fattest, stupidest players in the nba. He has played five fing minutes he is zero of five, one stupid fing TO because he is stupid, and fatt and plays awful D. Why the fuk is he in the game. We should have cut his lazy fat butt months ago.

dvid


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> Hey, what do you know!!! P.J. goes out, Mike Miller start's hitting threes, Bulls can't rebound, Bulls can't run an offense, no leadership on the court besides Griff. Skiles is too stubborn. Oh yeah, we were up 1 when P.J. left, now were down 10. Great!!!



I think Ben Wallace, Kirk Hinrich, Gordon, and Deng all going out had more to do with it than PJ.....

Oh, and Gordon's injured...but he is playing through it.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Ben Wallace looks even shorter in green than normal.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm sorry but when is Malik going out, he doesn't do anything out on the court. Good he is healthy and all but we need P.J. back.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Don't get too worried. I think the Grizz were leading Detroit through three quarters and ended up loosing by double-digits.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Oh, and Gordon's injured...but he is playing through it.


You mean him turning his ankle a few minutes ago or is he playing with some other injury?


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Malik should've passed that last shot to Big Ben. He was wide open and Big Ben wanted the ball and Malik even looked at him but ignored him.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Overstress my *** Kerr!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nice comeback by the Bullies.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That's a crappy blocking call against KIRK. In comes Duhon


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> I'm sorry but when is Malik going out, he doesn't do anything out on the court. Good he is healthy and all but we need P.J. back.


 We were down by 2 before PJ came back. now we're down 7.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice foul P.J.!! We don't need Gasol!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

PJ is a ****ing joke. He's dreadful offensively and below average defensively. I can't understand your love for him, bullybullz.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

spongyfungy said:


> We were down by 2 before PJ came back. now we're down 7.


Better than being up 1 and than being down 10!!!


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

SPMJ said:


> PJ is a ****ing joke. He's dreadful offensively and below average defensively. I can't understand your love for him, bullybullz.


He is a hell of a lot better than Malik, Sweets and is more controlled than Tyrus.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Offense has looked brutal since Du checked in for KIRK.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Why the HELL did Thabo come out of the game!! Way to go DU!!!!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Good God NBA refs are terrible.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Really, what is the point of PJ. Doens't Mario Austin do everything that PJ Brown does at a quicker speed? Don't see how he is better than Luke Schenscher either.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Blue print to beating the bulls.

Play Zone all game,and score at the other end because we cann't beat the zone long enough.Also attack attack attack eventually you will get easy lay-ups or the bulls in foul trouble and get easy free throw's.

Do this successfully and get the W.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

To me it's seems like when Kirk is out of the game, the bulls are absolutely stagnant on offense. I hope he stays out of foul trouble in the second half


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Du :sigh:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Chris Duhon is the most streaky player I've seen. Some months he looks like he hardly belongs and other months it looks like he could start for some teams.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

ballerkingn said:


> Blue print to beating the bulls.
> 
> Play Zone all game,and score at the other end because we cann't beat the zone long enough.Also attack attack attack eventually you will get easy lay-ups or the bulls in foul trouble and get easy free throw's.
> 
> Do this successfully and get the W.


Wow, what happened to your grammar!!!


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> Scott Skiles, stop treating this like a damn exhibition game. Play the good players. Gordon looked pissed walking off the court when they were losing. Your going to lose this game if you don't treat the other team with respect, Scott Skiles you ****ing idiot.


I completely agree, what horriable coaching by Skiles in that first half. He's treating Memphis with no Respect, and they are handing it to us because of that. It's not our players that are playing down to the competition it's our coach.

A lineup of Sweetney, Thomas, Sefolosha, Griffin and Duhon against a Zone? How is that suppose to have any success. When does he ever play a line up like that against any other team.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

I am sorry but PJ Brown, Du, and Sweets should never play. They are what a combined 2 for 11. And i am sure PJ played defensive at one point in his career but now mostly he loffs up and down the court signing i make a lot of money and who cares how i play. TT and Thabo should be playing and those old tried, fat, and cant shoot bulls need to sit. 

david


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Miller can't miss. He's killing us.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk with the nice draw of the charge


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Tyrus' small hands will be an issue for him his entire career. He gets stripped/blocked way too much. Not to mention the dunks he misses.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Why the hell does Wallace no try to dunk the ball??


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Thomas with another block in the lane! this time on Rudy Gay. Ben with the fastbreak missed layup but fouled.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben pull up for three. GOOD! 69-62


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben another pullup three!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Holy ****! The extension by Tyrus on that alley oop. AMAZING.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyrus high off the glass and good. tough shot.


OMG ALLEYOOP TO TYRUS. HOLY COW


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

SICK alley oop by TT. That was not a good pass from BG but TT saved it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That's a travel. It is. It took the refs a while to realize it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> SICK alley oop by TT. That was not a good pass from BG but TT saved it.


That pass was way too high but sometimes the best alleyoops are from bad passes


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Thomas is a highlight machine.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng pretty much kept this team in it in the third. Gordon provided some much needed 3's in the end and that dunk by Thomas sparked this entire team.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyrus taking charges.. he's doing everything tonight


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Everything


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Everything


Eh . . . don't get me wrong, I'm convinced now that the guy is the best run/jump athlete in the NBA. You just have to hope that the skills catch up before time starts to erode the athleticism.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Was Tyrus trying to rise up and dunk on Stromile?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Eh . . . don't get me wrong, I'm convinced now that the guy is the best run/jump athlete in the NBA. You just have to hope that the skills catch up before time starts to erode the athleticism.


 He's learning at a fast pace for such a young guy. I think he's a bit more skilled than say a Stromile Swift


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

I told you all not to worry about this game. 

I think after beating this team by like 40 points last time they took the first half off. 

Memphis is REALLY Bad. Bulls will win this by a minimum 10 points and only because there will be garbage time.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Deng working the ref and getting a pat on the butt for his efforts.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hmm...maybe since you guys seem to only watch ESPN or whatever...maybe you'll start respecting Tyrus Thomas since ESPN finally picked up on him.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x9WSiG_42Uw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x9WSiG_42Uw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7Y6vlwkqSvg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7Y6vlwkqSvg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> He's learning at a fast pace for such a young guy. I think he's a bit more skilled than say a Stromile Swift


What is he learning in terms of skill, though? He is a game-changer due to the athleticism, and I'm happy that Skiles has finally seen fit to give him some meaningful burn, but I'm not seeing any skills. He's a dreadfully poor finisher if he doesn't get a running start at the basket.

I think Tyrus is a significant notch above Swift as an athlete and he's probably several thousand notches above him as a worker, but I'm not sure. There are an awful lot of things he needs to pick up, and that is tough to do on the NBA level.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> What is he learning in terms of skill, though? He is a game-changer due to the athleticism, and I'm happy that Skiles has finally seen fit to give him some meaningful burn, but I'm not seeing any skills. He's a dreadfully poor finisher if he doesn't get a running start at the basket.
> 
> I think Tyrus is a significant notch above Swift as an athlete and he's probably several thousand notches above him as a worker, but I'm not sure. There are an awful lot of things he needs to pick up, and that is tough to do on the NBA level.


Watch how Tyrus is beginning to tip the ball to teammates out of rebound bustles, and block to teammates, not just out of bounds.

In addition, look at that Luol Deng esque fastbreak pull up jumper by Thabo there.

The young guys are learning from the vets.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Memphis plays uptempo so we need Tyrus in their to break up the fastbreaks.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I don't understand how Skiles is using Thomas this game. PJ has been useless and Tyrus gave the Bulls some energy and production. Memphis is a long and athletic team. The Bulls need to match up.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> What is he learning in terms of skill, though? He is a game-changer due to the athleticism, and I'm happy that Skiles has finally seen fit to give him some meaningful burn, but I'm not seeing any skills. He's a dreadfully poor finisher if he doesn't get a running start at the basket.
> 
> I think Tyrus is a significant notch above Swift as an athlete and he's probably several thousand notches above him as a worker, but I'm not sure. There are an awful lot of things he needs to pick up, and that is tough to do on the NBA level.


He looks incredibly sloppy posting up and maybe if hasn't learned to score backing his man down then maybe he'll never learn but he certainly can learn some moves because he's relying completely on just beating his man


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> maybe you'll start respecting Tyrus Thomas


I just said that I think he's the best athlete in the NBA. I'm not sure what else you want. I'm not gonna name a kid after him or anything like that.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That whistle was really late. Some contact but Kirk didn't get hammered or anything


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Maybe the Bulls need to lose here to realize that they're not good enough to coast, even against the worst team in the league.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> I don't understand how Skiles is using Thomas this game. PJ has been useless and Tyrus gave the Bulls some energy and production. Memphis is a long and athletic team. The Bulls need to match up.


After that missed one hand layin by Tyrus he just stood there at the baseline looking for a call. I thought to myself, Skiles is going to pull him out. very next possesion, he's gone.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> I just said that I think he's the best athlete in the NBA. I'm not sure what else you want. I'm not gonna name a kid after him or anything like that.


It was a post meant for the "Most Disappointing Rookie Thread". I had this window open too, and accidently posted it in here.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Do we really want our team going down with everyone but gordon firing a blank after blank at the end of the game? Really?


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Skiles needs this loss apparently to show him they aren't good enough to coast. This loss is 100% to blame on him. I saw the players giving full effort, but they weren't put in a position to succeed with his lineups. Pathetic display of coaching tonight, I have never been as mad at Skiles coaching decisions as I am tonight.

If he even blames the lack of effort or lack of defense on the players, somebody should slap him. He took this team lightly, and decided he didn't have to play his best lineups against them tonight.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

OMFG! What would we do without Ben.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Oh my. Gordon.. he's on fire


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That was a good strong move by Gasol. Way to finish that drive. What we could do with Gasol....


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

lgtwins said:


> Do we really want our team going down with everyone but gordon firing a blank after blank at the end of the game? Really?


:laugh:

You mean the Ben Gordon who's at least given us a chance in a game we really had no business winning about ten minutes ago?


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Man, I really thought the Bulls would pull this one out convincingly. But as I said in another thread The Bulls are just HORRIBLE this year ON THE ROAD against The West. Even the worst teams in the West can beat the Bulls in their building.

It's what has and is keeping them from being the # 1 seed in the East.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> That was a good strong move by Gasol. Way to finish that drive. What we could do with Gasol....


Nah. He sucks and is softs. Those five blocks tonight? A fluke. Anyone can block five shots in an NBA game; it's easy.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

That fan grabbed Mike Miller!!! That was awesome. Like how dare you try to make us win and screw us out of Greg Oden. haha.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk and 1... nice


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nice move by Kirk. He used to not be able to finish that (aka last year).


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich!!!>!>>!>!>!>!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That was dumb by Gasol. They were up 4 if they give up the layup, it's only 2. And they would have the next possesion with no shot clock so they'd have to get fouled.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk frickin clutch.

pullup jumper money


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

bullybullz said:


> Wow, what happened to your grammar!!!


WTF are you talking about man?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ooh Tyrus with the reach in.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

104-103 Grizzlies.

timeout grizz


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Who's getting this shot? Kirk or Ben?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I just noticed on that defensive set, the lane is wide open. We should run an alleyoop to Ben Gordon here.

It has to go to Gordon imo, he just has that look on his face. I'd go to Hinrich as the #2 option. Thomas 3, since he's draws fouls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Who's getting this shot? Kirk or Ben?


probably Du


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> probably Du


Deng with the running hook and miss


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I want to cry. Why the hell did we pass it to the most unclutch player on the team. Why?

Gordon looked PISSED that he didn't get that last shot. Skiles should be fired for that last play.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Woo Hoo...Bulls win...Im glad we went to Gordon for that shot. He has been on fire! Oh wait we didn't .


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Was that by dessign? Sucks.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Ugh. That's a bad loss, but truth be told, in the grand scheme of things, I'm not sure it matters. We're not catching Cleveland (it's fun to see all the TV commentators who wrote them off for dead six weeks ago now remark that they're peaking at just the right time) or Detroilet anyway.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

PW here!

This was a choke job.

I knew the Bulls were going to choke, since they got away with a call on Wednesday. Just great. We lose against the worst team in the league. Even if it is on the road, it's still the worse damn team in the league! Simply amazing.

I'm surprised Skiles still has his job. He does not know what do to in tight situations. How many game winning shots have the Bulls hit this season. Game-WIINNNNNING shots, not game-tying, game-changing, or game-winning shots with some time left on the clock for the opposing team. NO! Game-WINNING!!!

NONE!'


Thank you.

- PowerWoofer


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

lgtwins said:


> Was that by dessign? Sucks.


Probably, a 14 foot running hook shot. Seems like something right out of Skiles end of the game playbook.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> Ugh. That's a bad loss, but truth be told, in the grand scheme of things, I'm not sure it matters. We're not catching Cleveland (it's fun to see all the TV commentators who wrote them off for dead six weeks ago now remark that they're peaking at just the right time) or Detroilet anyway.


Then, why even bother to watch the game? They won't win the championship this year anyway.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

No one on this team has the balls to hit a game-winning shot. Gordon could, but he's lost it.

He can hit clutch shots, but he can't do nothing when it comes him having to hit a shot with the game on the line.

This is a VERYYYY depressing loss.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Ugh. That's a bad loss, but truth be told, in the grand scheme of things, I'm not sure it matters. We're not catching Cleveland (it's fun to see all the TV commentators who wrote them off for dead six weeks ago now remark that they're peaking at just the right time) or Detroilet anyway.


What about the all-important 47 win threshold?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls got a shot in the lane down 1 and a couple seconds on the clock from a pretty terrific player. it just wasn't meant to be.

Detroilet. Love it.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

lgtwins said:


> Then, why even bother to watch the game? They won't win the championship this year anyway.


Sorry. I'll respond to this when I'm done laughing over your post *****ing about Ben Gordon.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

In other news, Boston are going to drop the Spurs and the Nuggets are beating Phoenix. This is a crazy day.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> What about the all-important 47 win threshold?


I don't know what this is in reference to.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> No one on this team has the balls to hit a game-winning shot. Gordon could, but he's lost it.
> 
> He can hit clutch shots, but he can't do nothing when it comes him having to hit a shot with the game on the line.
> 
> This is a VERYYYY depressing loss.


Dude, seriously, don't ever get married. You'll be in divorce court in 3 days flat.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I don't know what this is in reference to.


It's in jest and in reference to the Bulls team from two years ago that won 47 games.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

I thought Kirk was fouled on that pull-up jumper by Atkins. Also in that last sequence, I thought Deng was fouled 3 times. Refs screwed us over tonight!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Well it's 24 hour Three's Company marathon on TVland. See ya.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Headfake98 said:


> In other news, Boston are going to drop the Spurs and the Nuggets are beating Phoenix. This is a crazy day.


Rajon Rondo had 14 boards in a game where Tim Duncan and Al Jefferson were on the floor for 80+ minutes. That IS crazy!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Red Kerr: "Green uniforms are for Thanksgiving Day Eve."

Dore: "Memphis by the slimmest of margins"


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Well it's 24 hour Three's Company marathon on TVland. See ya.


Are you going to have it on in the background while you macrame yourself a pair of jean shorts and serve spinach dip in a loaf of sourdough bread?


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

The refs made some bad calls tonight. 

1. The put back dunk by T. Thomas was not offensive goaltending, the ball was outside of the cyclinder. The ref that was out of position made the call, when the ref underneath had the better look.

2. The intentional foul call on Duhon. What was he supposed to do, let him lay it up easily and foul him. The one time a Bull keeps a player from getting an easy and-1, and the ref calls intentional. Duhon didn't throw him down, Miller's momentum carried him around and to the floor. Bad call there.

3. Gasol getting away foul after foul when coming up for the double team. Total crap there, also, his lack of fouling underneath and him getting breathed on and the foul called.

Plus, the Grizzlies lived at the line in the 2nd quarter and pretty much the game.

Side note: Gordon has missed 4 game winners this year, it was worth a chance to go in a different direction. Good shot by Deng, just a little to the right.

The part that I hate about this game, I got to watch Memphis against Cleveland and they couldn't hit the ocean if they were standing by it. Yet, the were draining them from downtown tonight. Yes, I hate this loss but I feel the refs made some bad calls tonight.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Now Skiles know not to go to Deng on the last shot. I know Deng is feeling like BG now he's Knows how it feels to miss the last shot to win. Gordon had a great game for the people who said he was in a slump which he's not. Deng was his usual self. Kirk and Thabo were good. And Wallace really got on my nerves in this and so did Skiles he needs to start Tyrus. If Memphis would have gotten Gordon they would have had a nice backcourt of Gordon and Gay.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We had been playing like crap for wayy too long and getting away with it. We deserved to lose tonight.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

bullybullz said:


> I thought Kirk was fouled on that pull-up jumper by Atkins. Also in that last sequence, I thought Deng was fouled 3 times. Refs screwed us over tonight!!!


NO we killed our selves. Period. There were too many instances where players tried to do things they don't do well. Luol Deng played well, but there were moments when I thought to myself: "Dude, you aren't Kobe.....stop trying to take people off the dribble". Ben Gordon, was magnificent.....except for a 4 or 5 minute stretch where he took a couple of quick and ill advised 3's (they were difficult shots....hell one looked like a turnaround), and let chucky frickin atkins beat him to the rim. Kirk was great down the stretch, but looked below average in the first half.....until he realized that he isn't the primary (or even secondary) scoring option. PJ brown gave us nothing but fouls tonight, and ben wallace.....well...offensively, he's ben wallace. 

But we'll bounce back. The young guys will learn from this. Apparantly, they are still learning what they can and cannot do.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Are you going to have it on in the background while you macrame yourself a pair of jean shorts and serve spinach dip in a loaf of sourdough bread?


oh come on!. Mr Furley approves of the lifestyle.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> oh come on!. Mr Furley approves of the lifestyle.


Do they even sell leisure suits anymore?


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

The thing is, you'd think guys like Deng and Gordon would know how tio play better than they have been. They have talent, but don't use it enough. And neither does the other players.

If you ask me, I think the problem may be with the coaching. Skiles really does a bad job when it comes to using the right players at the right time. I bet if we had another coach, this game would have been decided by the 3rd quarter, with the Bulls winning big

These games keep reminding how easy the Bulls are to beat. I just fear too much that it's going to be the same thing in the playoffs.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

PowerWoofer said:


> The thing is, you'd think guys like Deng and Gordon would know how tio play better than they have been. They have talent, but don't use it enough. And neither does the other players.
> 
> If you ask me, I think the problem may be with the coaching. Skiles really does a bad job when it comes to using the right players at the right time. I bet if we had another coach, this game would have been decided by the 3rd quarter, with the Bulls winning big
> 
> These games keep reminding how easy the Bulls are to beat. I just fear too much that it's going to be the same thing in the playoffs.


Skiles is a irritating coach to me I believe the players are scared to do anything like turnovers or missing too many shots an a row they think their going to get benched. Skiles needs to let them play with more freedom especially his stars on the team like Gordon, Deng, and Thomas.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

I really liked the effort the Bulls gave tonight, besides PJ Brown who had a bad game. I can't really fault any of their effort. Im confident the Bulls would have won this game if we didn't play a Sweets, Thabo, Griffin, Tyrus and Duhon lineup against that Zone for the 10 minutes at the end of the 1st and begining of 2nd quarter. The Bulls expended alot of energy getting into the game twice, and just couldn't pull it out.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

PowerWoofer said:


> PW here!
> 
> This was a choke job.
> 
> ...


Coming into this year, Gordon was #3 in the league in game winner percentage for guys who have made at least 3 in their careers (behind only Jalen Rose and Carmelo Anthony).

This year, at least 2 times I can remember, he hit what would have been the game winner, but then the other team hit a game winner. I think that would be more so attributed to not having Tyson Chandler, a guy who made key defnesive plays, and key rebounds many times on the last plays.

If say those teams missed, Gordon would be what, like 2-5 on gamewinners, instead of 0-3. Its just the way the cookie crumbles.

Gordon was averaging 23.4 ppg this month, not actually sure how he's in the slump. Its on like 46% shooting, in addition to like 46% from three. Hardly a slump at all. I just wish he'd start the killer mentality from the first quarter. His best shot right now is the three, he has to just pop it, rather than trying to drive in sometimes.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

This is a game where Noc could've helped a lot.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> This is a game where Noc could've helped a lot.


I concur.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> This is a game where Noc could've helped a lot.


Or Randy Livingston ft. Scottie Pippen.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

RagingBulls316 said:


> Skiles needs this loss apparently to show him they aren't good enough to coast. This loss is 100% to blame on him. I saw the players giving full effort, but they weren't put in a position to succeed with his lineups. Pathetic display of coaching tonight, I have never been as mad at Skiles coaching decisions as I am tonight.
> 
> If he even blames the lack of effort or lack of defense on the players, somebody should slap him. He took this team lightly, and decided he didn't have to play his best lineups against them tonight.


Knowing Skiles, what did you expect???

Here it is: http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp?id=291890

_“I don’t know what to say other than our overall approach to the last few games, we’re kidding ourselves if we think it’s good enough to compete with the best teams,” said Bulls coach Scott Skiles. “It’s not even close.”

The Bulls (39-29) had some close calls earlier this week against Boston and Philadelphia but managed to pull out victories in the fourth quarter.

The effort was worse against the lottery-bound Grizzlies (17-50), who had lost eight of their previous nine games. The Bulls gave up runs of 14-0 and 16-0 in the first half.

“We’re about to find out if this meant anything or if this hurts anybody or if we’re embarrassed by our performance or anything,” Skiles said. “This is what separates the really, really good clubs and some of the clubs that are mediocre.”_

The Bulls played hard but the players were not given the fair treatment from Skiles because of the players that were on the floor at times. It's too bad. Skiles never blames HIMSELF for a loss. Always on the players. Very stubborn...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Do they even sell leisure suits anymore?



http://www.rustyzipper.com/shop.cfm?TYPE=Suits - Leisure Suits


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sbits,1,5990535.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines

Gasol admits he had Bulls in mind
Implies his skills are what they need

By K.C. Johnson
Tribune staff reporter

March 17, 2007, 10:10 PM CDT


MEMPHIS -- Pau Gasol may not be a Bull, but his take on the team sounds eerily similar to that of Bulls general manager John Paxson and it spells out why the Bulls coveted him.

"The Bulls are a very good team," said Gasol, addressing Chicago reporters Saturday for the first time since substantive trade talks between Paxson and Grizzlies general manager Jerry West failed. "They're very talented and have very good options to move forward and become a dominant team in the East.



"I think they're a young team and have the right pieces. I just think they need somebody in there to provide the scoring and control the tempo of the game a little better, especially down the stretch."

Asked if the Bulls were one team he had in mind when he went to Grizzlies owner Michael Heisley about his desire to play for a contender, Gasol said, "absolutely."

Entering Saturday, Gasol had averaged 22.4 points and 9.6 rebounds per game on 53.5 percent shooting in the Grizzlies' 10 games since the Feb. 22 trade deadline. Gasol said it has been easier to focus.

"But you can't help thinking [what might've been] a little bit," Gasol said.

"Not just in Chicago but on any different team. But the reality is what it is."

With the Grizzlies up for sale and his 7-foot brother, Marc, expected to be drafted, Gasol smiled when asked if a Gasol still could wind up in Chicago.

"Definitely it would be good for [Marc] to go to a nice big city like Chicago," Gasol said.

Dress rehearsal

This should summarize how stir crazy Andres Nocioni is going after missing his 19th of 20 games with plantar fasciitis. After not traveling recently, Nocioni came here and actually dressed in his uniform merely to walk and apply electrical stimulation on his right foot.

"It's hard for me, but I'm OK because the team is playing well," Nocioni said. "I want to be right for the playoffs. I need to get in shape. I need to practice more. I hope it's one more week, two weeks and that's it. I hope. I don't know."

Nocioni said he has no pain and hopes to begin running and shooting next week.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/story.asp?id=291890

Bulls flop vs. 50-loss team 
By Mike McGraw
Daily Herald Sports Writer
Posted Sunday, March 18, 2007 


MEMPHIS, Tenn. — While the St. Patrick’s Day party raged outside on Beale Street, the Bulls seemed to be suffering from impaired judgment inside the FedEx Forum on Saturday night.

A date against the NBA’s worst team should have been an opportunity for the Bulls to improve their playoff position.

Instead, the team wearing the festive green uniforms messed around, handed the Memphis Grizzlies big lead after big lead and eventually paid the price.

The Bulls erased a 7-point deficit in the final 1:16, but were stuck with the hangover of a 104-103 loss when Luol Deng’s running one-hander rimmed off at the buzzer.

“I don’t know what to say other than our overall approach to the last few games, we’re kidding ourselves if we think it’s good enough to compete with the best teams,” said Bulls coach Scott Skiles. “It’s not even close.”

Any loss at this point of the season could end up costing the Bulls homecourt advantage in the first round of the playoffs. It hurts even more to lose to a team they beat by 45 points at the United Center on Jan. 13.

The Bulls (39-29) had some close calls earlier this week against Boston and Philadelphia but managed to pull out victories in the fourth quarter.

The effort was worse against the lottery-bound Grizzlies (17-50), who had lost eight of their previous nine games. The Bulls gave up runs of 14-0 and 16-0 in the first half.

After taking an 83-81 lead with 9:05 remaining, the Bulls missed 10 of their next 11 shots from the field and fell behind 97-88 with 3:26 left.

“We’ve been playing down to the level of the competition,” Deng said. “We can’t do that.”

“We kind of maybe had this one coming,” said guard Kirk Hinrich. “We hadn’t been playing well. Hopefully, it will send a message to us.”

The Bulls managed one last rally when Ben Gordon (33 points) knocked down consecutive 3-point baskets to make it 99-98 with 49.3 seconds remaining.

Pau Gasol (21 points, 11 rebounds) and Hinrich traded 3-point plays before Memphis guard Chucky Atkins hit 1 of 2 free throws with 16.2 seconds left that gave the home team a 103-101 advantage.

Hinrich then tied the score with 9.2 seconds on the clock by hitting a pull-up jumper in the lane.

Bulls rookie Tyrus Thomas played well down the stretch. But on the Grizzlies’ next possession, he reached in and committed a foul on the baseline before Hakim Warrick even began to launch a shot. Warrick hit the first of 2 free throws to put Memphis up 104-103 with 4.3 seconds remaining.

With one last chance, Deng drove into the lane against Warrick and tossed up a high-arching hook shot over Rudy ### that struck the right side of the rim.

“We’re about to find out if this meant anything or if this hurts anybody or if we’re embarrassed by our performance or anything,” Skiles said. “This is what separates the really, really good clubs and some of the clubs that are mediocre.”


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

The slogan for the team this year should be

"Bulls come up short" 

It's Literal and Figurative and was typified by tonight's game.

I'll call this game the WORST LOSS OF THE SEASON!!


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> The Bulls played hard but the players were not given the fair treatment from Skiles because of the players that were on the floor at times. It's too bad. Skiles never blames HIMSELF for a loss. Always on the players. Very stubborn...


That's really not true. I've never heard Skiles come out and say "I feel like I'm to blame for this loss," but I'm not sure I've ever heard any coach say that. He's second guessed himself after losses multiple times. How often do you expect him to say he's wrong? He obviously thinks the moves he's making are right at the time or he'd do something different.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

The part that I hate about this game, I got to watch Memphis against Cleveland and they couldn't hit the ocean if they were standing by it. Yet, the were draining them from downtown tonight. Yes, I hate this loss but I feel the refs made some bad calls tonight.[/QUOTE]


Things like that really piss me off when i here it,because that's been our luck all season.Teams shot like hot fire aginst us and when they play a other less defensive teams or teams where trying to catch,they shot like crap.It just sickens me to hear that,and i'm really tired of it happening to us right now,the basetball gods need to do something because we don't deserve this,chi has had enough bad happen to it over the years.


----------

